# Daughter's monster 8 pt



## poolman67 (Nov 16, 2014)

Daughter's 3rd deer but 1st sitting alone. She was sitting in a ladder stand on a ridge top. This buck came thru cruising for does. She saw him at about 100 yards quartering towards her. She glassed buck to make sure he was a shooter(no doubt there). Then she had to grunt at him to stop him so she could get a shot. He stopped behind a tree at 50 yards so she decided to neck shoot him. One shot one deer. Awesome job baby girl


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats to the Young Lady and Her Proud Daddy, "Nice Buck"!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Heck yeah ! Nice bucks congrats !


----------



## Horns (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like a yearling bull. Very nice


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 16, 2014)

That is fantastic, what a buck.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 16, 2014)

very nice buck


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Nov 16, 2014)

What a huge bodied buck! Congrats to her and you, that's an awesome buck!


----------



## bigelow (Nov 17, 2014)

Great buck.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats very nice buck


----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome buck for the young lady! Congrats!


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats to her


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow!  Quite a trophy for your young lady!  Tell her congratulations!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 19, 2014)

Very nice buck.  Looks like she had a good teacher.  Congrats to you both.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 20, 2014)

WOW that is a really nice buck


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome Buck & story ! Congrads !


----------



## BigCountry19 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice kill.  Great buck, proud Dad.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 22, 2014)

Georgous deer, beautiful young lady.  Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## jtomczak (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 17, 2014)

How much did that guy weigh? Look at the neck on that hoss! Great buck!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome buck! Congratulations to the young lady!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow what a bruiser.  congrats.

where do u all hunt?  anyone else see any trophies like that there?


----------



## seeker (Dec 18, 2014)

Gorgeous deer.  That one's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## gcs (Dec 19, 2014)

That's awesome!! Congrats to the young lady


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2014)

Mighty fine buck!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to the young lady!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 22, 2014)

That's a big ole mature buck for sure!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 22, 2014)

Great Picture! awesome Buck. Congrats!!


----------

